# A Fellow Pen Maker could use your help!



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been nominated as 2010 "Artist of the Year" by Lake Oconee Living Magazine. This is the first time in the history of the magazine that a pen maker (or ANY woodworker for that matter) has even been nominated for this award.

The contest is decided by votes on the their website. Even if I win, the only prize is a framed certificate "Best Artist " and an article about my penmaking in their magazine (it is a slick, glossy, local publication that IS read worldwide). I doubt I'll win, but I don't see how an article about penmaking in a publication outside of "woodworking" magazines could hurt our cause.

To vote, go to thier website http://www.lakeoconeelivingmag.com and vote for Andy Little under Best Artist. They ask for you name, e-mail address, but you don't have to give them.

Thanks! Attached is a sample of some of my work....many parts and pieces supplied by vendors here!


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 20, 2010)

Done - good luck!

(Wait, what was your name again? Jim? Gail? :tongue::biggrin: )


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is my personal favorite...and another way to do seashells. Sorry for the crappy photos. The camera is on the blink again.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## tseger (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy, could you provide a direct link to the voting page? I could not find it at the link you posted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

It is just an underlined "vote now" at the top of the home page. Thanks Tim.


----------



## hanau (Sep 20, 2010)

tseger said:


> Andy, could you provide a direct link to the voting page? I could not find it at the link you posted.



At least I wasn't the only one.
Is it the link at the top of the page that says vote now? If so it doesn't show any of the artwork of the other contestants.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 20, 2010)

Do they not have pictures of your art and the other artists on the site?  I would like to actually see examples of everyone's art before voting.


----------



## truckfixr (Sep 20, 2010)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

hanau said:


> tseger said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, could you provide a direct link to the voting page? I could not find it at the link you posted.
> ...


 
No, they don't show any of the artwork. That's the reason I put a few thumbnails at the bottom of the post. I really wish they would. I'd like to know what I'm competing against!


----------



## tseger (Sep 20, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> It is just an underlined "vote now" at the top of the home page. Thanks Tim.


:embarrasseduh Glad it wasn't a snake. Got it done, good luck.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 20, 2010)

I voted for you Andy. Hope you win!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Hans!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 20, 2010)

Done! Best of luck, Andy!


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy

First, CONGRATULATIONS!  

Second, I cast my vote.

Third, I would love to see the article, so if you want, send me a PM and I would love for you to send one of the magazines to me, or bring one to the next meeting!

GO ANDY GO!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Robert! I'm looking forward to coming to the December Chapter meeting too!


----------



## kinggabby (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you have to vote for everything else or can someone just vote for you ( not fair to other people or businesses if I don't know them if I have to pick at random) ?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

You can just make one vote. In reality, all of those in all the nominated categories are deserving. That is why I'm so proud to be included in this group of talented people.


----------



## kinggabby (Sep 20, 2010)

You got my vote. Good luck


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks David, and my old pal Lenny!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 20, 2010)

Gee,
Should help a few other places too, Andy!!

You could assist a "bar-b-que-er"  or "dentist" (Cav wasn't nominated) or even a boat seller???

Oh, well, I voted--with the number of candidates, your chances should be pretty good, if you can get about 100 votes from IAP:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Good Luck!!!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Done, I hope you win!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Ed...
You may notice that some of the work is from casein, ebonite, bakelite, feathers, a "Rainbow Dawn" and someTritions. Recon where a fellow could pick up some of the materials? .


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks William!


----------



## TomS (Sep 20, 2010)

Done! Good luck!
Tom


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Cindy. It really isn't a big deal, BUT it could get some notice for penmakers everywhere. 

Even if people just realize that a skew can be as much of an "artist's tool" as a paint brush...we have advanced our art!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy,

If you EVER want to get into a bigger show---"So and so's Artist of the Year" will open a lot of previously-closed doors.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy, I couldn't vote for you. Some of those folks are my family. Ok just joking vote cast...


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Russell! I know those "family folks" of yours and your cousin, Lamar, should have been nominated for his work! He is indeed the Picaso of the concrete pump truck! He's the only concrete guy here that I trust with my projects...He really is the best!


----------



## Padre (Sep 20, 2010)

Done!  Actually, we can vote more than once if we want!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Padre said:


> Done! Actually, we can vote more than once if we want!


 
Nope, one vote. It recognizes your IP address. Thanks Padre!


----------



## Padre (Sep 20, 2010)

Not if you clear your cache.:tongue:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I voted for ya, Good Luck!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## VampMN (Sep 20, 2010)

Voted! Good luck! When will you know the results?


----------



## CSue (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay. You've got my vote. Good luck.

So who does make the best bisquits?


----------



## Padre (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, let us know when you win!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Padre said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to say, let us know when you win!!!:biggrin:


 
The ONLY way that I can win is through the IAP's Marine-like attitude of protecting their own. It is more of a "popularity" contest than anything else. 

Without a brick and mortar facility, the odds are stacked against me. But any good press that I can get will only help advance penmaking as an art form.

Win or Lose... I just hope our art is positively represented.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 20, 2010)

Done...with pleasure Andy! :biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 20, 2010)

You got my vote...good luck Andy!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Done...with pleasure Andy! :biggrin:


 
Thanks Dawn! You will notice some casein (my bread and butter), ebonite, bakelite, phesant feathers from your partner artist John Underhill, some "Exotic" Ivory and last but not least, The "Rainbow at Dawn" named for the unique blank that you created!

Thanks for all of the wonderful materials and all of the support from Exotics!

Win, lose or draw, many of my creations would not be possible without the full support of the IAP and Exotic Blanks!


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 20, 2010)

Done. And a few others.
Sure liked that last pen.

Lee


----------



## kevrob (Sep 20, 2010)

Vote cast!  I should have had you recommend the other categories as to who to vote for there too!  I will vote again from home tonight for ya...


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Kevin and Lee!

Lee. This one is my favorite, simply because it got cast five times and made five trips to the lathe. It's like family to me. It's called "Sweet Beach Music"....But "Fire and Rain", our first cast together is my next favorite. I gotta get my camera Fixed!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2010)

Done and I do hope you win and  yes I did sell a few to some of your great neighbors, it was a great show, so now you not only have Armadillos to worry about, with a bunch of  woodchucks running loose in Georgia them pretty pine trees better make them self's scarce....
Beautiful place that Unicoi lodge.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 20, 2010)

Got my vote. Good luck,Andy.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Done . Good luck .


----------



## JohnU (Sep 20, 2010)

You got my vote Andy, Good Luck!   and I love the look you got on that half hen jr gent.  Great job!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnU said:


> You got my vote Andy, Good Luck! and I love the look you got on that half hen jr gent. Great job!


 
That pen is a GOLDMINE! I feel like I should send you some more money. That combination of your feathers and my "luxury precious resin- (hey, Mt. Blanc calls it that, why can't I ?) is a HOMERUN here! Let me know when you are ready!


----------



## MikeG (Sep 20, 2010)

You got my vote. Hope you win!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Done . Good luck .


 

Thanks Butch... A lot of "you" goes into every pen I make.  I often take a different stance on subjects we totally agree on, JUST to get ALL of your thoughts on a given subject.

You challenges are an inspiration to me!


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Sep 20, 2010)

Done and Good Luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you All...One small step for a pen making redneck for the south part of hell....One giant leap for pen making!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Johnny, Thanks MIke!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Perry! I look forward to meeting you! we are too close together NOT to know each other!


----------



## JohnU (Sep 20, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> JohnU said:
> 
> 
> > You got my vote Andy, Good Luck! and I love the look you got on that half hen jr gent. Great job!
> ...



LOL!   Im glad it worked out for you.  It looks GREAT!  I should be caught up in about two weeks but when you know what your wanting, let me know.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnU said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnU said:
> ...


 

EXPECT A CALL ON OCT 10!  Thanks John!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy,

John would love to help you, but he doesn't have TIME!!

We only need about 5000 feathers between now and Christmas (conservative estimate, of course!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Willee (Sep 20, 2010)

I just voted for you and all the other businesses in your home town.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Willie!


----------



## corian king (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Andy! I just cast a vote for you.
Good Luck!!!
JIM


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 20, 2010)

I forwarded it on to Linda subprime and she voted for you, too.


----------



## moke (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy---
Thanks for posting some photos!! Nice pens!! You are very deserving...I voted for you some time ago, but I have 6 computers at my store, and several at the Dept.....they all have a different IP address correct?  I'll give them all a shot!!!

Good Luck!!!!
Mike aka: Moke
Oh...and you still owe me that Jack!!!


----------



## ldubia (Sep 20, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> To vote, go to thier website http://www.lakeoconeelivingmag.com and vote for Andy Little under Best Artist. They ask for you name, e-mail address, but you don't have to give them.




Done voted for ya.  Now ya gotta win so I can get my payoff.  Oops, did I say that? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Larry


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 20, 2010)

Voted. One vote for Andy! good luck and congrats!


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 21, 2010)

I voted for the first one on the list. Hope it was you, I couldn't find PenMan1 in the list.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Sep 21, 2010)

Just voted for you. Beautiful pens, good luck!!


----------



## MobilMan (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck, Andy.  Darn thing would only let me vote once.


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 21, 2010)

*Good Luck*

I did, hope you win.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Vote cast, good luck.


----------



## traderdon55 (Sep 21, 2010)

One more vote to help the total grow.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to all who voted. The votes will be tallied on October 8, 2010 and the results announced on October 11, 2010.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in, you will have to let us know what happens!


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 21, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I have been nominated as 2010 "Artist of the Year" by Lake Oconee Living Magazine. This is the first time in the history of the magazine that a pen maker (or ANY woodworker for that matter) has even been nominated for this award.
> 
> The contest is decided by votes on the their website. Even if I win, the only prize is a framed certificate "Best Artist " and an article about my penmaking in their magazine (it is a slick, glossy, local publication that IS read worldwide). I doubt I'll win, but I don't see how an article about penmaking in a publication outside of "woodworking" magazines could hurt our cause.
> 
> ...


 Done. Good luck.


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 21, 2010)

Done... good luck Andy!


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 21, 2010)

Got my vote!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank Hugh and Scott. I'll know the results on October 12. I'll post the outcome, win or lose.


----------

